# Need information of bsnl evdo



## ranjitsd (Oct 18, 2015)

Wanted to buy bsnl evodo. I need to know what is speed of evodo connection and is data is unlimited or fup applies for unlimited connection.


----------



## saifi2649 (Oct 18, 2015)

838 rs plan is truly unlimited and speed depends on your area and other factors


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 19, 2015)

saifi2649 said:


> 838 rs plan is truly unlimited and speed depends on your area and other factors




What speed will I get, I'm 2.5km from the bsnl tower


----------



## saifi2649 (Oct 19, 2015)

Around 1 mbps or maybe less


----------



## saifi2649 (Oct 19, 2015)

Ask bsnl guys about demo device and check it on your home


----------

